# Noch ein paar Anfängerfragen



## FrankyB122 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich habe D3 mit dem Jahrespass erworben und bin recht angetan von dem Spiel. 
Was mich interessiert ist folgendes:

Ich kann ja die Quests auch einzeln spielen. Momentan bin ich in Akt 3.
Wenn ich Quests aus zB Akt 1 spiele, spiele ich die dann mit meinem derzeitigen Level oder wird der angepasst?
Oder wird mein Char sogar zurückgesetzt?

Wie ist das mit den Gruppen (öffentliche Spiele), kann man zB jemanden bei ner Level10 Quest mit seinem Level 25 helfen?

Danke schon mal und Grüße,
Franky


----------

